# Some of the best words ever.



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)

I love gob-smacked!

Haven't heard gallivant since I was a kid outside all day.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 27, 2019)

Gramma often used *'Whatchmacallit'*....but shortened it to* 'whatchcallit'*


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 27, 2019)

Sounds like a political speech.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2019)

My grandpa use to say...what in thunderation?


----------



## JaniceM (May 6, 2020)

anyone remember "ditto sheets"?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 6, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> anyone remember "ditto sheets"?


Sure do!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 6, 2020)

Dang gummit..


----------



## Pinky (May 6, 2020)

obstreperous (sp?)


----------



## JaniceM (May 6, 2020)

Pinky said:


> obstreperous (sp?)


Huh?


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

Pinky said:


> obstreperous (sp?)


..as in ''don't be so obstreperous'' ....  eg..noisy and difficult to control  ( yes heard it lost when we were kids, hardly ever hear it used today )


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I love gob-smacked!
> 
> Haven't heard gallivant since I was a kid outside all day.


We use both words in every day language here...


----------



## Pinky (May 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ..as in ''don't be so obstreperous'' ....  eg..noisy and difficult to control  ( yes heard it lost when we were kids, hardly ever hear it used today )


Yep!


----------



## Pinky (May 6, 2020)

conundrum .. confusing or difficult problem or question


----------



## JaniceM (May 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ..as in ''don't be so obstreperous'' ....  eg..noisy and difficult to control  ( yes heard it lost when we were kids, hardly ever hear it used today )


thanks!  I'd never heard it before.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

Talking of best words.....I love *Halcyon*....   ( I should have chosen that as my forum ID way back in the day  ..)


----------



## Pinky (May 6, 2020)

consternation


----------



## Butterfly (May 6, 2020)

I like "persnickety" and "skullduggery."  My mother was always saying "Don't be so persnickety."  She said that a lot when I refused to eat my Malt-o-Meal cereal, which to this day I cannot gag down.  My mother, who lived through the depression, was of the "You'll eat what is put before you and be glad of it" school of thought.


----------



## Pinky (May 6, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I like "persnickety" and "skullduggery."  My mother was always saying "Don't be so persnickety."  She said that a lot when I refused to eat my Malt-o-Meal cereal, which to this day I cannot gag down.  My mother, who lived through the depression, was of the "You'll eat what is put before you and be glad of it" school of thought.


I still use "persnickety". My daughter was a persnickety eater as a kid.


----------



## Pinky (May 6, 2020)

discombobulate .. to confuse


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Talking of best words.....I love *Halcyon*....   ( I should have chosen that as my forum ID way back in the day  ..)


Good one.  I like 'idyllic.'


----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (May 6, 2020)

Where did you  FIND THAT?  Thise were great!  had to print it out!  Thanks for posting those words!!!!


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

I always like the word "syzygy " (SIZZ-ah-jee). It refers to planetary aspects.


----------



## jujube (May 7, 2020)

"Plethora".....it just falls off the tongue...so much better than "a sh!tload"


----------



## Gaer (May 7, 2020)

"Shagass"  hahaha! I think I'm going to rename my dog "Shagass!"


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

I saw "periwinkle" on that list.  It was my favorite crayon when I was a kid, merely because of the name.  Then the scatter-brained guy on the original Superman TV show was Professor Periwinkle.

Other words I like are

viviparous: Meaning live-bearer (unlike egg-layers or marsupials)
obfuscate: To obscure the meaning
cacophony: Harsh sound

Someone mentioned halcyon.  From that same weird high school phase I had comes "huzzah!"


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I love gob-smacked!
> 
> Haven't heard gallivant since I was a kid outside all day.


Even though I had heard it before, I had to look up the meaning of "gob-smacked" when I heard Simon Cowell use it.


----------



## Lewkat (May 7, 2020)

Fraught.  Also, sesquipedalian.


----------



## Gaer (May 7, 2020)

Don't have to be long ,impressive words, do they?
Some of mine are:
wonder,awe, fresh, gumption, eternity, pillage, charge!, ravage, love, truth, thankful, tenderness, existence, thunder, aliveness, create, spirituaality, contentment, intregal, sacred, expansion, soft, gentle, lifeforce.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Fraught.  Also, sesquipedalian.


That's appropriate given the subject.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Don't have to be long ,impressive words, do they?
> Some of mine are:
> wonder,awe, fresh, gumption, eternity, pillage, charge!, ravage, love, truth, thankful, tenderness, existence, thunder, aliveness, create, spirituaality, contentment, intregal, sacred, expansion, soft, gentle, lifeforce.


I like words that evoke emotion.

I gotta ask: where did you pull "shagass" from?  (Specific anatomical references are not required...you may just allude.)


----------



## Gaer (May 7, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I like words that evoke emotion.
> 
> I gotta ask: where did you pull "shagass" from?  (Specific anatomical references are not required...you may just allude.)


Thank you.  I'll allude.


----------



## peppermint (May 7, 2020)

I love ragamuffin...   It reminds me of my Mom....If I put a dress on that she didn't like when I was a kid, she would say, you look like a
ragamuffin...


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Thank you.  I'll allude.


"shagass"  

Like "Shangri-la", but odiferous.

"shagass"


----------



## EllisT (May 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> anyone remember "ditto sheets"?


 They smelled good


----------



## EllisT (May 7, 2020)

I heard the word GodSmacked today


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

EllisT said:


> They smelled good


Are those the same as "mimeograph"?  Or maybe "spirit duplicators"?  I remember one of those from school, but now I'm not sure which.  The only good thing about tests was burying your nose in them.


----------



## EllisT (May 7, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Are those the same as "mimeograph"?  Or maybe "spirit duplicators"?  I remember one of those from school, but now I'm not sure which.  The only good thing about tests was burying your nose in them.


We used to smell them when the teaher passed them out.


----------



## EllisT (May 7, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Don't have to be long ,impressive words, do they?
> Some of mine are:
> wonder,awe, fresh, gumption, eternity, pillage, charge!, ravage, love, truth, thankful, tenderness, existence, thunder, aliveness, create, spirituaality, contentment, intregal, sacred, expansion, soft, gentle, lifeforce.


wow...those are kind of all over the place! But all very nice/.


----------



## EllisT (May 7, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Are those the same as "mimeograph"?  Or maybe "spirit duplicators"?  I remember one of those from school, but now I'm not sure which.  The only good thing about tests was burying your nose in them.


They called them mimeographs when they passed them out.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

EllisT said:


> They called them mimeographs when they passed them out.


Yeh, I did a little bit of reading.

Mimeographs used master stencils that were created on typewriters that had the ribbon removed so the letters could be punched out.  Apparently they are still in use in 3rd world countries because they are mechanically simple and don't require electricity.

Spirit duplicators used wax masters.


----------



## JaniceM (May 8, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Are those the same as "mimeograph"?  Or maybe "spirit duplicators"?  I remember one of those from school, but now I'm not sure which.  The only good thing about tests was burying your nose in them.


Similar to mimeograph, but I've never heard of spirit duplicators.  
For a quiz or basic schoolwork, the teacher would run off a bunch of copies, so each kid would have a page with the questions/information/etc. on.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 8, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Similar to mimeograph, but I've never heard of spirit duplicators.
> For a quiz or basic schoolwork, the teacher would run off a bunch of copies, so each kid would have a page with the questions/information/etc. on.


I never heard of spirit duplicators, either, until I went to read about mimeographs.  Back in the day I worked in jobs that had blueprint machines that were ammonia-based (diazo process), and I wondered if the smell of mimeographs was due to a similar process...it's not.


----------



## gennie (May 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ..as in ''don't be so obstreperous'' ....  eg..noisy and difficult to control  ( yes heard it lost when we were kids, hardly ever hear it used today )


Sounds slightly gynecological.


----------

